# Soap Stone Carving



## Don Kondra (Oct 31, 2008)

Greetings,

The work of Saskatoon's John Yew.

FYI it's 3" high 







Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 2, 2008)

A reshoot of the above with much better results 






And this is my current lighting set up, 26w CF back light, side lights each have 2 -45w and 2-85w CF bulbs and rip stop nylon diffusers in home made softbox. 






Backdrop is focus grey.

Cheers, Don


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems like the subject is just blasted with light from all sides. I guess this is the look you were going for. Personally I like a more directional set up. 

For kicks try 1 light coming from the side almost head on. You will have to work this one to show the texture you want etc. Then add diffusion. Block the light hitting the background. Use a bounce card for fill on the opposite side. Use the second light to illuminate the rim of the subject. Use the third light to illuminate the background. Post the results.

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 2, 2008)

craig said:


> Personally I like a more directional set up.



I think it's a little more than personal preference.  I feel the subject demands more directional lighting to communicate it's characteristics.  It's hard to appreciate the shape and texture with this lighting.

And...  the second attempt is out of focus.  BTW...  is that seamless white or gray?

-Pete


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 2, 2008)

Be sure to try some low camera angles, and a much wider lens to compensate for the small scale.  This might give the character some power & perspective, where as now it looks geometrically flat, as well as the lighting issues already addressed.

Hope to see more...

-Shea


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone for your suggestions, I will keep them in mind for the next series of shots with this piece.

My eyesight isn't really up to manual focus so I'm going to try a 1.2x eyecup and a laptop to shoot tethered.

That should help......

I have been concentrating on lighting that is considered appropriate for digital image submissions for craft grant proposals and/or publication.   In hindsight that is no excuse to not be more creative with light.

Pete - "focus gray" backdrop. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 2, 2008)

This is from the same session but shot at f 10. 






Cheers, Don


----------

